# "Canadian Infantry Corps" insignia



## GOTTAADA2D (27 Feb 2002)

Hello:
I am looking for information on an old photo that I have in my possession. It must belong to my family heritage somehow. I believe it is from WW2.

Perhaps if you could help me with identifying the uniform and the regiment I would have something to go on.

In the photo, he is wearing a winter type hat with flaps for the ears, tied on top of the hat. The crest on the hat says "Canadian Infantry Corps". It has a  crown on top, and two rifles that cross through the middle. On the bottom of the crest is a word that says "ACER". 

On his left shoulder he is wearing a lanyard. It does not appear to be muliti coloured. 

The photo was taken in Edmonton AB at a studio there. 

Could you help me find this information or pass me onto someone who could help? 

Regards and best wishes
Bobbi Rosen


----------



## Servicepub (7 Mar 2002)

You have described the Winter Cap which was only worn in Canada, as well as the Canadian Infantry Corps cap badge. This badge was worn by unattached infantry soldiers who were undergoing infantry training at a Canadian Training Centre, or who had just finished the TC and were awaiting orders to join a specific Unit


----------



## denimboy (10 Feb 2011)

Servicepub said:
			
		

> You have described the Winter Cap which was only worn in Canada, as well as the Canadian Infantry Corps cap badge. This badge was worn by unattached infantry soldiers who were undergoing infantry training at a Canadian Training Centre, or who had just finished the TC and were awaiting orders to join a specific Unit



I have my grandfather's 1945 Battle Dress Blouse and hat. The hat has the same badge. The blouse has Canadian Infantry Corps on shoulder. Rank is sergeant (no leaf) on both shoulder with 4 red chevrons on right sleeve. 
My father told me he never went overseas and his job consisted of "sending troops" (some sort of paperwork). 
I was just wondering if those in the Canadian Infantry Corps were unattached or in training, would that make any sense?


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (11 Feb 2011)

denimboy said:
			
		

> My father told me he never went overseas and his job consisted of "sending troops" (some sort of paperwork).
> I was just wondering if those in the Canadian Infantry Corps were unattached or in training, would that make any sense?



Anyone in an infantry unit that did not have their own cap badge would have worn the Infantry Corps badge.  Typically only the regiments had their own badges.  Those in headquarters and other adminstration units would not have a unit badge.

Also in WWII the regiments did their own training, at least early in the war.


----------



## denimboy (11 Feb 2011)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> Anyone in an infantry unit that did not have their own cap badge would have worn the Infantry Corps badge.  Typically only the regiments had their own badges.  Those in headquarters and other adminstration units would not have a unit badge.
> 
> Also in WWII the regiments did their own training, at least early in the war.



I see. Thanks Dennis!


----------

